# 2.0 Speakers Creative vs Bose?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I need to replace my Logitech z10's which i loved but have now started buzzing and cracking 

Can you guys help me decide between the Creative Gigaworks t40's (on sale for $99) or the Bose companion II (on sale for $85)?

I'm open to other suggestions, but need to keep the price tag close to $100 as possible.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

I've heard the Bose and they're ok. I'm not familiar with the Creative Labs t40s. 

I've owned a fair number of speakers and frankly most computer speakers are garbage as they lack any bottom end and wind up sound flat and tinny. 
Problem with both of the models you've listed is the lack of bass. You need some type of subwoofer to grab the low end and unfortunately the models you've listed just won't do that for you.
Now if you love the midrange either pair will do the trick.

My best advice? ... if you can afford to spend 50% more the I would go with these:

Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 iPod,Computer Speaker System: Amazon.ca: Electronics

I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with dwp - the Pro Media 2.1s are a great set if you're looking to buy on a budget.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have the Bose companion 3's and love them... Can't really speak to the 2's but is previously mention the lack of a sub is the biggest difference I'm aware of.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I just don't have room to add a sub. Plus i live in an apartment building that isn't exactly sound proof so I want to keep my neighbors happy, which is why I'm only looking at 2.0 options. I know the sound won't be the greatest, but looking to find out which of these two sucks the least I guess. Or I'm open to other 2.0 systems under $150

Thanks for your input!


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

Been happy with these :

JBL Duet 2.0 speakers - aluminium - Apple Store (Canada)

but I'm no audiophile.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Between the two I would go with the Creatives... from my listening experience Bose is all about brand recognition and less about sound quality and fidelity. Being that you can't go 2.1 I think you will get superior bass response and overall performance from the T40's. If your budget was higher you would have a lot more choice but within the price range the T40s are very well reviewed (e.g. Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II Macworld review) and Creative has been in the PC audio business for decades.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

It's more than you wanted to pay but go listen to a set of AudioEngine A2 ($200) or if you can find some more money the A5 ($300) or A5+ ($380). 

I have a set of A5's I bought this past summer and they are amazing both in their design/package and sound.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why not M-Audio AV30 monitors? They've gone on sale at Future Shop for $79.99 (Reg. $99).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> Why not M-Audio AV30 monitors? They've gone on sale at Future Shop for $79.99 (Reg. $99).


Their low end is actually not as good as the Creative T40's, 90Hz compared to 50Hz.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Bose has never been a good option. screature is right on the money.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

screature said:


> Their low end is actually not as good as the Creative T40's, 90Hz compared to 50Hz.


Right and sound companies would never lie about their specs lol

If you can show me a 2.0 speaker (any brand) with 2.5" drivers that can accurately go down to 50hz at anything even approaching reference volume I'll shave their logo in my head. 

Debating over 2.0 computer speakers is on par with debating the differences between a Kia and a Hyundai. It's irrelevant, they both stink..Just get something you like the look of and be done with it

Fwiw if you had a gun to my head, the audio engine model mentioned is one of your better bets


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Do not spend any more than $150 on "Computer" speakers especially if they have the amp in only one speaker.

Be very wary of frequency claims made by "computer" speaker manufacturers. They may not be using standardized testing procedures.

I could go on and on... but I think you get the picture.

Oh and I forgot the most important piece... use your own ears! 

Often we are swayed by critics and peers who mean well, but in the end you have to be happy with your purchase and the best way to achieve that is by testing a prospective system with music that you're familiar with. Sound can be subjective and highly personal.

For the money, the Bose or the Creative models will do the job. M-Audio AV 40's are also a good choice.

Good luck!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Seems like the audiophiles at ehmac have been attracted to this thread... I appreciate everyone's input, but I feel like there's a few people that have there noses in the air. No need to jump all over someone for pointing out a better spec...

Once again I'll reiterate, I'm not looking for the "best sound", I think the m-audio probably take that, but I'm not looking for studio quality monitors, my computer is my entertainment centre so I'm using it for music, tv, movies etc. So instead of the "best sound" I'm looking for something that sounds good, which are two different things in my book...

Anyway, I think I'll go with the creatives as they seem to be the best value in my price range.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

broad said:


> Right and sound companies would never lie about their specs lol
> 
> If you can show me a 2.0 speaker (any brand) with 2.5" drivers that can accurately go down to 50hz at anything even approaching reference volume I'll shave their logo in my head.
> 
> ...


We are talking about 2.0 speakers because that is what the thread is about. 

No not all 2.0 speakers are created equal. You can diss them all you like but it is what the OP wants and has the money for, if you think it isn't worth talking about then maybe you should not have bothered to post seeing as you have absolutely nothing constructive to offer.

I have a 5.1 Mirage system hooked up to my MacPro via the optical out to a Yamaha receiver, but I still can be polite enough to answer the OP in a manner that is helpful rather than being a smartass about it.

Regarding Hyundai, man are you ever behind the times, they make and have made since circa. 2006 some of the best rated vehicles out there in their price range.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

DDKD726 said:


> Seems like the audiophiles at ehmac have been attracted to this thread... I appreciate everyone's input, but I feel like there's a few people that have there noses in the air. No need to jump all over someone for pointing out a better spec...
> 
> Once again I'll reiterate, I'm not looking for the "best sound", I think the m-audio probably take that, but I'm not looking for studio quality monitors, my computer is my entertainment centre so I'm using it for music, tv, movies etc. So instead of the "best sound" I'm looking for something that sounds good, which are two different things in my book...
> 
> Anyway, I think I'll go with the creatives as they seem to be the best value in my price range.


DDKD726 here are a couple of reviews to make you feel a little more comfortable with your decision.

Creative Gigaworks T40 series II review
Expert Reviews

Creative GigaWorks T40 PC Multimedia Speakers
c|net

This one also has a video review. Steve Guttneberg (the writer of the written review) is extremely knowledgeable on all things audio from PC speakers to high-end audiophile systems.

Good luck and hope they do the job for you.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Screature!


----------

